# ehMac : Podcast : Go Dutch ...



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Go Dutch ...*

Shout-outs! to ehMac Members
Everyone on ehMac is entitled to their opinion
The Mayors Dutch temper
Dutch Song - Sung by the Mayor
iTunes Podcasts and Podcastalley.com
We finally announce one of the Swag Winners...
• Yorkdale Apple Store T-Shirt - Winner - 
• Listen to win and contact us -> [email protected]
Tactile Pro Keyboards
Macworld Boston - Apple Updates
Widgets Discussion/Update
Hockey Night In Canada
Reprise - Dutch Song - Sung by the Mayor

• Thank you for subscribing and listening!

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Go Dutch ...
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Another great podcast! I was number 3 on the podcast comments ....(im crossing my fingers for the next podcast's swag give a way...)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

What are you using to produce the podcast? Software and hardware. I'm thinking of doing a weekly show on my hobby.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> What are you using to produce the podcast? Software and hardware. I'm thinking of doing a weekly show on my hobby.


They said they're using GarageBand and the bundled microphone, and when they're away........the iThing.... (iriver)


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

For the Go Dutch cast we used two Playtronics Headsets (Headphone and Microphone combo) plugged in with a couple adaptors to the iRiver.

Edit in GarageBand

Then post-processed in Sound Studio, Compressor, Normalize and Amplify.
Then iTunes to edit tags and encode in MP3.
Feeder to update the RSS and hosted on dot.Mac.

Other times we used a couple of $4.99 + tax (yeah $5 bucks) microphones from XSCargo, directly into Garageband.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Heart:

Can you provide some more info about what files need to be hosted on .mac ... and where would they typically be stored? (Public folder?).

Thanks.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

iRivers are one of the only Windows Media mp3 players that are compatible with Macs. Samsung isn't, Creative isn't.

Nice of iRiver to include Mac compatilbility.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Did I hear glass clinking in the background? Heh heh.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Heart, how could you make a podcast on skype or iChat??? My Garageband only record with my own Microphone, is there a way to record what my sound card is playing. (Just like on the PC side)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

DBerG - To record an iChat or Skype conversation you have to use a program like Audio Hijack Pro to get the sound from both your mic and the program (iChat for example). They have an example in their help as to how to do it, but it still requires quite a bit of fiddling to get the levels of your voice, and their voice to match somewhat reasonably.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Hosting on dot.Mac -
I put the files in the 'Sites' folder and in its own 'podcast' folder and then use the path.
The path looks like this:
http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/ehMac07-17-05.mp3

This link can now be used as a direct link or put in a RSS enclosure. Click it and you will get the file using Quicktime in your browser.

--

For the Skype/iChat cast I could have used the Audio Hijack Pro and a plugin called Soundflower but I just could not figure the whole looping sound concept. I did try using WireTap but that failed (not enough processor power on the Pismo).
So..... just did it in hardware, and used the iThing (iR...r) (out the in and in the out).
Was all set up Saturday night for another Skypecast but ran into scheduling problems. Look for something this week.

--

I am still looking for 1 to 5 minute submissions from ehMac members.
Record today and send it to me....... you too can have your 1 - 5 minutes of fame  . Any topic, you decide. You up for another one Chealion?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Just curious as to how much time goes into each podcast, on top of the actual amount of time?


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

andrewenterprise said:


> Just curious as to how much time goes into each podcast, on top of the actual amount of time?


We are attempting to put a little more thought into the content of the cast, but so far very little time in prep. Then again that is more than likely apparent.

Post-Production includes:
The final edit - we keep it pretty raw but I do edit to keep things moving. We tend to record for 1 1/2 hours and get two 30 minute shows out of it.
Intro music, exit music, little sound clips here and there, a special effect or two.
The edit can take twice the time of the show. I am no pro.  

Then on to the processing of the file.
Compression - Make the dead spots silent, with no hiss.


> A compressor reduces differences in volume between quieter and louder sections of audio. It is applied to audio which goes above the threshold level by turning the volume down by an amount determined by the compression ratio. The attack time is how fast it responds to levels above the threshold, and the release time is how fast it reacts when the levels drop below the threeshold. The post gain increases the overall volume to compensate for the lowered volume in the formerly loud sections.


Normalize - try not to blow your ears out with the peaks and bring up the valleys.


> This command normalizes the volume of the audio. It scans the selected audio for peaks and adjust the volume so that the peaks coincide with the target level specified in the options dialog box. The target level is shown in both decibels (dB) and percentage factor (%), with 0 dB being the maximum bandwidth of the file, and lower levels being negative decibel numbers.


Amplify - Bring everything up, taking, music, other sound sources to the same level. Usually -0.2db, just under the target of 0db.

Then off to iTunes and encode into MP3, the most common Podcast media format, but with the introduction of iTunes 4.9 and the possiblilty of using AAC and implementing Enhanced Podcasts I believe the next one will be an enhanced version using AAC. Any objections?

After the encoding, set the tags using iTunes, Author, Copyright, Genre, Album and artwork.

Upload and test url.

Then off to Feeder, the RSS program to build the RSS for iTunes and everyone else.

Test, adjust, Test, adjust, Test and publish.

over to ehMac and update the main sticky thread and start a new thread with something that looks like show notes.

Edit, I always seem to have to edit the thread for spelling mistakes.

Then I go to bed.

I am getting faster at it but still put in 1 - 3 hours of post-production and publishing.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Did I hear glass clinking in the background? Heh heh.


Here at ehMac.ca and the Podcast we are environmentally friendly and return all bottles for recycling and to get our deposit back.  

Takes the edge off and nothing better than a little liquid courage before producing a podcast that will someday be listen too by MILLIONS.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

I just started listening to the ehmac podcast mainly because I'm still stuck on dialup but I've had the chance to goto my gf's house and download them via their dsl connection and then listen on my iPod whenever I've got free time or I'm just surfing the web. I was in Ottawa on Friday, got stuck going shopping with the women and brought my iPod so when they were in the clothes shops I could sit around and listen to some music/podcasts. Anyways I kept coming back and listening to the ehmac podcasts and couldn't help but laugh out loud several times which recieved some pretty comical responses and glances from people around me.  

Keep them coming. I just started into the podcasts as mentioned before but I love these ones. By far the best I've heard. The amusement/information/random blabble and wittyness makes them great to listen to. 

Congrats to you guys on some great podcasts.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Heart said:


> We are attempting to put a little more thought into the content of the cast, but so far very little time in prep. Then again that is more than likely apparent.
> 
> Post-Production includes:
> The final edit - we keep it pretty raw but I do edit to keep things moving. We tend to record for 1 1/2 hours and get two 30 minute shows out of it.
> ...


Wow, no wonder we don't see a whole lot of them. They're certainly great when they come out.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

When will se see the Swag winners from way back when...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

comprehab said:


> When will se see the Swag winners from way back when...


Really, really soon...  

The "scheduling conflict" from this Saturday was me emailing Heart saying:



> Hey [Heart]... I think I'm going to have to bail on the podcast tonight. Not feeling too well. Maybe we can do monday night.
> 
> - [ehMax]


Thanks for the encouraging words about the podcast! Will make sure we get one done tonight.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

w00t I love podcasts...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Didn't find the ehmac podcast very entertaining...too much laughing for no particular reason.
Sorry, just my humble opinion.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Constructive Criticism....

I can work with that, more content, less giggle.


----------

